# Anyone had MLD?



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I'm doing a FET in Feb/March and I've been looking into MLD (manual lymphatic drainage).

Has anyone else had this and does it help success? 

Thank you xx


----------

